# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  Pineapple Juice Is 5 Times More Effective Than Cough Syrup

## donnay

*Pineapple Juice Is 5 Times More Effective Than Cough Syrup*

April 3, 2014 by KAREN FOSTER 

Pineapples contain bromelain, an enzyme with anti-inflammatory properties. It fights infections and kills bacteria. The juice from fresh pineapples can suppress coughs five times more effectively than cough syrup. 

One cup of pineapple juice contains nearly 50% of the daily requirement for vitamin C intake. This helpful nutrient works to implement the use of vital enzymes within the body that regulate metabolism and energy conversion.

Pineapple juice also contains high levels of manganese, a mineral that predominately helps form healthy connective tissue and bones. Manganese works to absorb more calcium, metabolize carbohydrates and fats, plus increases regular nerve function.

 Some bromelain appears to be absorbed by the body intact, so it's also thought to have effects outside the digestive tract. In fact, bromelain is often marketed as a natural anti-inflammatory for conditions such as arthritis. It's one of the most popular supplements in Germany, where it is approved for the treatment of inflammation and swelling of the nose and sinuses due to surgery or injury. 

If you have one of *many types of persistent coughs* and it's not something more serious like pneumonia, reach for pineapple juice instead of cough syrup. Its less expensive, has no toxic chemicals and contains the nutrients that will help fight a cold.

 Drinking pineapple juice helps soothe a sore throat and aids the body to expel mucous easily. Thick and stubborn mucus in your lungs or sinuses can cause seemingly endless spasms of coughing, sneezing and painful infections. In a study published in "Der Pharma Chemica" in 2010, researchers attempted to find beneficial treatments for patients who have tuberculosis, an infectious disease often caused by Mycobacterium tuberculosis. As part of their studies, they discovered that a mixture of raw pineapple juice, pepper, salt and honey given to patients every day helped to dissolve the mucus in the lungs.

In a subsequent study, research found that raw extracts from pineapple could decrease mucus five times faster than over-the-counter cough syrups. Patients recovered 4.8 times faster and exhibited a decrease in all symptoms related to coughing, especially hacking.

*Continued*...

----------


## Zippyjuan

I like pickle juice.  Salty and acidic (vinegar) can help an irritated throat. I usually save a jar after it is empty just in case.

----------


## RJB

I'd say that military personnel who liked to drink it and watch Pink Floyd's "The Wall," The Beatle's "Yellow Submarine," etc. would disagree.

----------


## RJB

In all seriousness, the pithy core of the pineapple is where most of the bromelain is and there is less sugar in the core to minimize the inflammation from the sugar.

----------


## Suzanimal

I wish I had known this over the winter when I had Bronchitis. I have a son who refuses to take cough meds, he says he'd rather cough than drink that nasty stuff, I need to remember this...pineapple juice.

----------


## oyarde

> I wish I had known this over the winter when I had Bronchitis. I have a son who refuses to take cough meds, he says he'd rather cough than drink that nasty stuff, I need to remember this...pineapple juice.


Pineapple juice rocks . I can buy a couple , three pineapples @ Aldi for about 1/2 the price of some nasty cough syrup. Tastes great , better for the kids and they will like it much better .Win for everybody.

----------


## fisharmor

So how can I see the studies referenced?  The TB study I could probably find if I go digging through old German medical journals, but it's only referencing TB.

The one they seem to be hanging this on is only referred to as "a subsequent study".
By whom?
Where?
Were they also suffering from TB?  That seems to be clearly implied.  How else would they find a control?

Look, I'm certainly no fan of the medical community, but this isn't how science works.  They did a couple studies on tuberculosis cases.  Good, I'm glad.  It's going to help TB sufferers a lot.

But before we tell people to stop using cough syrup, we'd better see some evidence that they tested it on common colds.

----------


## donnay

> So how can I see the studies referenced?  The TB study I could probably find if I go digging through old German medical journals, but it's only referencing TB.
> 
> The one they seem to be hanging this on is only referred to as "a subsequent study".
> By whom?
> Where?
> Were they also suffering from TB?  That seems to be clearly implied.  How else would they find a control?
> 
> Look, I'm certainly no fan of the medical community, but this isn't how science works.  They did a couple studies on tuberculosis cases.  Good, I'm glad.  It's going to help TB sufferers a lot.
> 
> But before we tell people to stop using cough syrup, we'd better see some evidence that they tested it on common colds.



Der Pharma Chemica in 2010

http://derpharmachemica.com/search.h...360j8660246j16


Pineapple juice by itself is not going to do it.  Here is the recipe:

Pineapple Cough Suppressant Recipe 


- 1 cup of fresh pineapple juice
 - 1/4 cup of fresh lemon juice
 - 1 piece of ginger (about 3 inches)
 - 1 Tbsp raw honey
 - 1/2 tsp cayenne pepper

----------


## fisharmor

Right, that bolsters everything I said.
It's a study on tuberculosis.

Are we talking about tuberculosis?  If so, then everyone should know that if they ever get TB  they should drink the mixture described above.

What I'm looking for is how we jumped from TB to bronchitis.  They are not the same thing.

----------


## donnay

> Right, that bolsters everything I said.
> It's a study on tuberculosis.
> 
> Are we talking about tuberculosis?  If so, then everyone should know that if they ever get TB  they should drink the mixture described above.
> 
> What I'm looking for is how we jumped from TB to bronchitis.  They are not the same thing.


Bromelain exerts anti-inflammatory effects in an ovalbumin-induced murine model of allergic airway disease.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1...=EntrezSystem2

Oral Bromelain Attenuates Inflammation in an Ovalbumin-induced Murine Model of Asthma.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1...ubmed_RVDocSum

Bromelain: A Literature Review and Discussion of its Therapeutic Applications
http://www.tbyil.com/bromelain2.htm

----------


## Suzanimal

> Right, that bolsters everything I said.
> It's a study on tuberculosis.
> 
> Are we talking about tuberculosis?  If so, then everyone should know that if they ever get TB  they should drink the mixture described above.
> 
> What I'm looking for is how we jumped from TB to bronchitis.  They are not the same thing.


I made that jump, not Donnay. I dunno, I figured it would be okay for anything you'd take cough syrup for.

----------


## fisharmor

Ok, thanks for the follow up.  I do appreciate the extra info.  But.....




> Bromelain exerts anti-inflammatory effects in an ovalbumin-induced murine model of allergic airway disease.
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1...=EntrezSystem2


From this piece: "The reduction in AAD outcomes suggests that bromelain may have similar effects in the treatment of human asthma and hypersensitivity disorders."

We've added asthma now, but we're still not talking about cough syrup.




> Oral Bromelain Attenuates Inflammation in an Ovalbumin-induced Murine Model of Asthma.
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1...ubmed_RVDocSum


"These results suggest that oral treatment with bromelain had a beneficial therapeutic effect in this murine model of asthma and bromelain may also be effective in human conditions."
Still asthma.




> Bromelain: A Literature Review and Discussion of its Therapeutic Applications
> http://www.tbyil.com/bromelain2.htm


The only mention of bromelain being used for lung ailments is as potentiation for antibiotics: in short, it makes antibiotics more effective.




> I made that jump, not Donnay. I dunno, I figured it would be okay for anything you'd take cough syrup for.




I know... but so far bromelain hasn't been connected to anything one would take cough syrup for.  That's the initial claim: we can all throw out our cough syrup (unless we're watching The Wall, that is), and nothing quoted so far actually makes that connection.

(As an aside, maybe I got my doses messed up, but during the few DMT experiences I've had I was much more interested in the show I was watching myself take part in from inside my head.)

----------


## donnay

> Pineapple is Good for Colds and Coughs
> 
> While many people often take extra vitamin C or
> drink extra orange juice when they have a cold, few
> considers eating pineapple. The benefits of
> pineapple when you have a cold or cough are the
> same as the benefits of orange juice, but there is an
> additional benefit of pineapple. Bromelain, which
> is found in pineapples, has been found to help
> ...


http://saspublisher.com/wp-content/u...SP11-24-29.pdf

----------

